# Soap Bar Size



## M &amp; B In The Raw (Dec 19, 2010)

What is an ideal bar size, I have made some and my customers feedback has been they could be a little smaller in size as there square edges its a little difficult to navigate until the block starts to ware down a little?

Anyone?.  

[email protected]!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 19, 2010)

In the perfect soap world.....
I prefer a more round soap that fits in the palm.
I've been enjoying soap slices lately, like cakes, I find these comfortable to use also.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 19, 2010)

I think 4oz is average but I like a larger bar myself at 5-6oz.


----------



## Genny (Dec 20, 2010)

Most soaps I see and make are in between 4 & 5 oz.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 20, 2010)

You can also determine the best size based on the cost of your soap and how many you can sell at that price.
Some people have a threshold of how much they thing it's fair to pay for a bar of soap: if the soap is bigger and more expensive, you may not sell as many.
Just a thought! :wink:


----------



## llineb (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the green silicone molds made by crafter's choice from www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  The make 8 one inch slices that are 2x3 inches.


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 15, 2011)

I make some of both 4-5 and then larger ones.  For me it all depends if I'm placing embeds in them.  I do alot of loaves that I cut into bars.


----------

